# Glock 29 or Glock 23



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

my friend has a glock 23 and a 29 he said hell sell me whatever one I want, now I have a glock 20 already and the ammo for that is kind of expensive. Now what one do i choose ? :smt120


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You have a 20 and say the ammo is expensive. The 29 is the same caliber. Seems to me that out of two choices, the 23 in .40 is the way to go.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

VIVA .40 S&W

It's time to convert - I really like the round and it works great in my G23.

The choice is yours though - sounds like you want to shoot the 10mm but it is too expensive for the ammo.

.40 S&W is not a bargain either but it is available and cheaper than 10mm.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Love my G23....and as SaltyDog stated, .40 S&W is easier to come by than 10mm and cheaper too. Why not go for the 23 in .40, that way you can shoot 10mm when you want and .40 when you want. Variety is the spice of life as they say...


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I carry a G23 daily.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought a new m.35 and a used m.23 this spring; the former was the 1st pistol I'd ever owned. I LOVE the 35 and shoot it well (for me--pistol shooting is definitely a _learned_ skill), while the 23 I never quite fell in love with...until I tweaked it a little. I enlarged slightly the space into the trigger guard--see http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21614 --and bought some Pierce magazine extenders, NOT the type that increase capacity.










The 23 shoots quite well for me now, and it's my carrygun again, in a Tommy's gunpack. http://www.tommysgunpack.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1

I'm now reloading ammo again and can reload practice stuff for $8/50. I use premium-quality Hornady XTP bullets in PD loads and put that together for about a fifth of new cost.

I think the 40S&W caliber is the ideal compromise between high capacity and stopping power.

*Buy the 23. *


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

As stated above. Go with the 23.Ammo is not a bargain either but alot less and easier to find than 10mm.\

You can find Federal Target rounds at Walmart for 13.49 for 50 rounds of .40


----------

